# Security Cameras



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-production/management/security-cameras-two-farmers-share-their-experience-protecting-their-farms?utm_source=E-newsletters&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=032216FGExtra


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Installed one back in 2012 to keep an eye on a remote gate. Triggered by motion, it records 10 seconds of sharp video in color. At night, motion also triggers light. One summer, it captured a city-slicker idiot taking a dump in a thick patch of poison ivy. The wife posted the video on her Facebook page.

Gary


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bwuahahahahahaha!!!!
Coffee on the keyboard and in my nose!!!


----------

